# 03 Maxima Blower Not Working



## linkoln (Dec 8, 2007)

I've run diagnostics and error code shows that my sun sensor circuit is open. I replaced the sensor itself, and still no luck. The only other option is to replace the "auto amp" which is supposedly behind the heater control unit on the dash. Can anyone tell me how to get the control unit out? does this require complete removal of dash?


----------

